# Is it 60 Grand well spent



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi everyone just need a little advice if possible... We have been looking for a new Motorhome for weeks, yesterday we finally settled on a new 
Frankia 7 series with end fixed bed powered by the new Merc Sprinter.

Does anyone out there have any opinions about these people and is it as good as it looks finally what are Cranham like to deal with as a company again any opinions.

Many Thanks for any advice

Regards Steveutwg


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*frankia*

only you can answer if its worth 60.000 £. try this, Frankia t7300gd NEW sprinter
auto/clima/abs / 151ps list 84.000€ 69.900€ = 47.000 £ lots more on www mobile .de . change language to english happy hunting.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Can't speak for Cranhams but I can vouch for the 7 series Frankia - Superb!! 
We imported ours new from Germany - a big saving.
regards
Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprinter*

Hello,

We are cosidering changing to a Frankia on the Mercedes with Alko-Chassis. I have been looking on the mobile.de website though it is a relatively new model I think we may have a problem finding one now or in the future as we are looking at the rear lounge models.

Did you go to Spinney?

They do not seem interested in sales.

Trev


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Sprinter*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are cosidering changing to a Frankia on the Mercedes with Alko-Chassis. I have been looking on the mobile.de website though it is a relatively new model I think we may have a problem finding one now or in the future as we are looking at the rear lounge models.
> 
> ...


Surely Alko chassis' are only fitted to fwd cabs? As Mercedes are rwd it will be a Mercedes chassis not Alko.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we bought our Burstner from Cranhams. Read about them in the Company Reports forum. I wouldn't say that they are as bad as some but it pays to be prepared.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Importing*

At this price surely the only sane way to go is to import and save £££££s  Anyone interested in a new Frankia or Adria pls get in touch and I will be happy to help, or even do all the hard work for you and deliver it to your door - obviously for a fee :wink: but you would still save in excess of £8k Minimum!!
:roll: 
Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now thats an offer I would use if I was importing.

cabby


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Cabby, yep I will source the vehicle of your choice with my German dealership, collate photos of every conceivable angle, adjust spec with regard to awnings, audio-visual equipment UK spec and even collect and deliver to your home.

I can also take care of the import/registration paperwork and deliver it all fully registered even with such meager things as Gaslow installed and UK 3 Pin sockets in place of the Euro 2 pin.  

Good EH :?:


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re buying our 60 grand Frankia*

Hello everyone...

Thanks for all the kind advice and offers to save us a fortune I am now confident that we have made the right choice in buying a Frankia but to import it well there is another story.

We own our own company and to start with all the VAT we can claim back now its down to just over 50 grand, we also have a part ex for which Cranham offered us 20k, any faults we only have to go to Essex so I think there is advantages and disadvantages on both side what do you think?

Regards steveutwg


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Steve yes importing Will save you money as long as you can sell on your existing van. I know the feeling my other van goes today, good luck finding your model if you do contemplate the import drop me a line remember that could also be vat deductible!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Sprinter*



rft said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Bit late replying I know. No there is a new Alko chassis for RWD Merc Sprinter.

Trev


----------

